# swangas and vogues



## PUNISHINGPAVEMENT (Sep 10, 2010)

I am trying to find some swangas' and vogues or anyone that has advice on making them. Or in other words the old school wire rims like 40 or 50 spoke maybe even less.

Also anyone that knows where to find early 90s' big body caddy's like the FLEETWOOD BROUGHAMs'. I am looking for the HEARSES, SEDANS, AND LIMO'S.

ANYONE THAT HAS ANY EXTRA HYDRO HOSING FACETS LET ME KNOW!

SAN ANTONIO DOESNT HAVE *#&$ HERE! HOBBY STORES ARE LIMITED FOR NICE QAULITY PARTS IN THE LOWRIDER AREA!

PLEASE HELP.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

FAQ pimpin  

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=332319


ask all your questions here  

and dont HI-JACK someones thread asking questions either  

your still a newb and dont know any better, but thats how shit gets done around these parts


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## PUNISHINGPAVEMENT (Sep 10, 2010)

MY BAD! I TRIED REPOSTING IT IN FAQ
BUT STILL SHOWED UP WHERE THIS ONE DID ALSO!
Is that normal? Or do I look like a complete idiot now!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PUNISHINGPAVEMENT_@Sep 13 2010, 11:31 AM~18554043
> *MY BAD! I TRIED REPOSTING IT IN FAQ
> BUT STILL SHOWED UP WHERE THIS ONE DID ALSO!
> Is that normal? Or do I look like a complete idiot now!
> *




if you click on the link i posted and ask everything there you should be fine bro  

or go to the top of the main page youll see Frequently Asked Model Questions


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PUNISHINGPAVEMENT_@Sep 13 2010, 07:31 AM~18554043
> *MY BAD! I TRIED REPOSTING IT IN FAQ
> BUT STILL SHOWED UP WHERE THIS ONE DID ALSO!
> Is that normal? Or do I look like a complete idiot now!
> *


I think your hitting the new topic button instead of add reply :duuno:


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

ye homie,I have a set of tru spokes ill send u on gp.pm me


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PUNISHINGPAVEMENT_@Sep 13 2010, 07:18 AM~18553586
> *I am trying to find some swangas' and vogues or anyone that has advice on making them. Or in other words the old school wire rims like 40 or 50 spoke maybe even less.
> 
> Also anyone that knows where to find early 90s' big body caddy's like the FLEETWOOD BROUGHAMs'. I am looking for the HEARSES, SEDANS, AND LIMO'S.
> ...


hey homie whats up? and welcome to layitlow... you dont have to keep going to the 
fact's section anymore... just keep bouncing around the page's 1,2, and hit 
the models wanted thread. from time to time,,and while your in that particular thread
go back many page's and then work forward..There are many Texas builders on this site.. and at least one or two of them have made the (swangers) that you talk about..
(the spokes that stick out six or seven inch's from the rim) like some kind of rim Ceaser rode in ancient rome! lawnmower or crowd control rims...lol and for tires?
Esoteric made me these vogues!






















he also has made vogue decals.. hope this helps..


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

hey bro the rims i know that come close to swangas r from an old jag kit 1/24 kit other than that they don't make them (i think) :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

FUCK I SWEAR WE NEED A MOD!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:0 :wow:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

I answered this question in the faq's thread. That dude Moze makes them and if he aint around PUNISHINGPAVEMENT could at least check Moze's out and build his own.


----------



## PUNISHINGPAVEMENT (Sep 10, 2010)

4 SHO! I am down for building them myself. I just want to do it right if I do I am not about to spend time on a scratch build and show *$&#


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

:0


----------



## PUNISHINGPAVEMENT (Sep 10, 2010)

Dont 4get to send me those pics of the Caddys! 

For some reason I am trying to view some scale hydro tech and the how to adjustable suspension icon but it keeps reading error any advice on how to make a strong hopper again. 

What type of line is best and gauge? 
What is best to secure the line to the motors?
POWER issues I was never able back in the day to really get my kit off the ground it was always a half ass hopper. Any advice?


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

http://jevries.com/

If you look around his site you should find alot of answers to your questions. Or just pm him. :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

We use to roll these back in the late 80s........we called them "Bars and Vogues".
If you had the 225 75 R 15 Vogues, you were da "Man"...... :biggrin: 










Here's the closest I could get to the "Bars and Vogues." The AMT '65 Riviera kit
has the wheels and the whitewall tires are from Modelhaus. I added the gold stripe using a gell pen.












I believe that these are the "Swangas" and Vogues...............


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

this kit got the wires....



















with some adjustment u could make them "poke"


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Sep 14 2010, 05:54 AM~18562737
> *We use to roll these back in the late 80s........we called them "Bars and Vogues".
> If you had the 225 75 R 15 Vogues, you were da "Man"...... :biggrin:
> 
> ...



my dad's got a set of cragar 15" starwires just like these for sale..LOL. he had em on his 63 galaxie vert for a stint.


----------



## Moze (Aug 13, 2008)

???


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Sep 13 2010, 09:58 PM~18561320
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


  yuck!! but those do look like good swangas hearse, how'd you make em?!


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Nov 25 2010, 09:05 PM~19166116
> * yuck!! but those do look like good swangas hearse, how'd you make em?!
> *


PEGASUS 5.20'S AND SOME OLD JAGUAR RIMS....


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Nov 25 2010, 11:06 PM~19166120
> *PEGASUS 5.20'S AND SOME OLD JAGUAR RIMS....
> *


you should cast them.. :biggrin: :thumbsup: sell some to rollinoldskoo..lol...


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Nov 25 2010, 09:08 PM~19166134
> *you should cast them.. :biggrin:  :thumbsup: sell some to rollinoldskoo..lol...
> *


planned on it got to go get yet more rubber to cast the next batch of parts m and make new tissue box molds, that one pulled about 50 parts before it blew out, but my mold was pretty thin and there was a severe undercut to the part.....


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Nov 25 2010, 06:08 PM~19166134
> *you should cast them.. :biggrin:  :thumbsup: sell some to rollinoldskoo..lol...
> *


damn.... hearse got a gang of nuthuggers.... show them jaguar wheels to anyone with swangaz and they can get a good laugh


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 25 2010, 09:37 PM~19166347
> *damn.... hearse got a gang of nuthuggers.... show them jaguar wheels to anyone with swangaz and they can get a good laugh
> *


blow yourself, we are talking about model cars, not the fucking vegas super show.... :uh: but it seems like you are the nutthugger....


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Nov 25 2010, 06:40 PM~19166373
> *blow yourself, we are talking about model cars, not the fucking vegas super show....  :uh:  but it seems like you are the nutthugger....
> *


are you fukkin serious? the whole deal about what we build is to replicate shit to the best of our abilities.... the wheels from the 30 ford kit ARE the right shit... comes as 2 halves... to make them poke you just have to adjust the offset... those jaguar wheels aren't even close.... would u put those wheels on an impala instead of 1109s just because they are spoke wheels?


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Im tired of turkey now.... so Ill just eat my popcorn and read on....
:drama:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Nov 25 2010, 06:58 PM~19166545
> *Im tired of turkey now.... so Ill just eat my popcorn and read on....
> :drama:
> *


trust me... i'm laughing my ass off over here... so are a bunch of the old homies talkin with me on yahoo :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 25 2010, 09:54 PM~19166501
> *are you fukkin serious? the whole deal about what we build is to replicate shit to the best of our abilities.... the wheels from the 30 ford kit ARE the right shit... comes as 2 halves... to make them poke you just have to adjust the offset... those jaguar wheels aren't even close.... would u put those wheels on an impala instead of 1109s just because they are spoke wheels?
> *


i wish there was a masturbation smiley .... stroke yourself bro, i am above the bullshit, best of luck to you homie....


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Nov 25 2010, 07:06 PM~19166609
> *i wish there was a masturbation smiley .... stroke yourself bro, i am above the bullshit, best of luck to you homie....
> *












close enough?


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 25 2010, 10:13 PM~19166656
> *
> 
> 
> ...


close enough , now go find a corner and do that to yourself...


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Nov 25 2010, 07:15 PM~19166672
> *close enough , now go find a corner and do that to yourself...
> *


got a wife that can do it for me..... its part of being the MAN of the house


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)




----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

I believe that these are the "Swangas" and Vogues...............










[/quote]

i saw these wheels on a new camaro a few months ago. fuckin RIDICULOUS


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

OOH I walked right into that.. I'm NOT a *** :no:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Nov 26 2010, 12:13 PM~19169027
> *OOH I walked right into that.. I'm NOT a ***  :no:
> *


But is still funny as fuck.... :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PUNISHINGPAVEMENT_@Sep 13 2010, 11:09 PM~18561833
> *Dont 4get to send me those pics of the Caddys!
> 
> For some reason I am trying to view some scale hydro tech and the how to adjustable suspension icon but it keeps reading error any advice on how to make a strong hopper again.
> ...










































back bumper club! :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Nov 26 2010, 12:13 PM~19169027
> *OOH I walked right into that.. I'm NOT a ***  :no:
> *



i think we was all waiting on a newbie to hit it...but not you! :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Nov 26 2010, 03:56 PM~19170003
> *i think we was all waiting on a newbie to hit it...but not you! :biggrin:
> *


 yea thats a thread killer if there ever was one!.. Teach me to read before i Post..


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Nov 26 2010, 12:56 PM~19170003
> *i think we was all waiting on a newbie to hit it...but not you! :biggrin:
> *


remember when that shit was used all over the forums.... :biggrin:


----------



## freedomrider (Apr 12, 2011)




----------



## slabbridda (Jan 4, 2012)

texanwirewheels.com


----------

